# What goes good with bettas?



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

IN a tank like im just wonderin here
emily and haines get their new tank today
and a divider as soon as the tank comes 
NO MORE JARS!


----------



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

How big is the tank? I have found the best mates for Bettas are the Coryadora Catfish. They don't get very big and they basically will ignore the Bettas. I've had a few Bettas that will sometimes just boss the Cory's out of the way when going for food but they won't harm each other. It is important to put the Corrys in at the same time you add the Bettas to the new tank or the Bettas could become territorial. But I've had lots of Bettas and only had 1 male that was constantly bothering the Corys to the point where I had to move the Corys to another tank.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends on the betta. Both of my betta live (or have lived at some time) with African Dwarf Frogs and were fine. One of my bettas, though, doesn't like anything except snails. Flares and chases everything else I've ever tried.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

nvm that tank isnt commin
so ill have to wait....
lol
so for now they are in like jars


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Bosh i hope you get a tank soon.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

well ill go take a pic of what they are in now
its ok i geuss


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

haines wont move from the bottom










emily looks happy!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

My guess is hanes would prefer a slightly larger environment and a heater, unless you keep the room near 80 degrees. If these two situations were remedied, I would guess his lethargy would be a thing of the past.

I know you said you can't get a tank right now, so I'm not lecturing you. I'm just suggesting the reasons for his behavior.


----------

